# Attention Logos users



## nasa30 (Aug 13, 2010)

I finally joined the Logos world and I wanted to get some input from the veteran Logos users. Instead of spending the big bucks on a silver or Gold version, I bought the Bible Study version and thought I would just add the really good books that I wanted.

Here is my question for you all. What are some of the best books that you find yourself using in your studies that I should add? 

Thanks for your input and insight


----------



## Bookmeister (Aug 13, 2010)

I would upgrade to platinum first. The base packages are where you get the biggest bang for you buck. Next I would need to know what the purpose of your study. I see you are an elder, do you preach much? Will this be used for sermon prep? What about teaching in church? Are you a scholar? Or do you just want to go further in your own private study?


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 13, 2010)

I use the search feature more than anything -- for that half-remembered verse in the Bible (I'm surprised how many things I know from the KJV since that has never been my study Bible since coming to Christ) or for references in the Westminster Standards. I also use the hovering feature for getting the original language word and definition. After that, it's probably the commentaries, but most of what we have are older and I think much has been added by John Murray et. al. I don't know if a package adds these more modern commentaries since my husband does the buying on this one.


----------



## nasa30 (Aug 13, 2010)

Bookmeister said:


> I would upgrade to platinum first. The base packages are where you get the biggest bang for you buck. Next I would need to know what the purpose of your study. I see you are an elder, do you preach much? Will this be used for sermon prep? What about teaching in church? Are you a scholar? Or do you just want to go further in your own private study?



I will be using it for sermon prep and private study mostly.


----------



## sftmfs (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree with Alan. The platinum package is an amazing deal for what all you get. I started out with the base package and then upgraded packages a couple of times before making the leap to platinum, but am very happy I did.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 14, 2010)

I think the Scholar's Library is fine for most people. If you need some of the resources in the Platinum edition then it's cheaper to jump to that but I have not come to the point of needing those resources yet.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Aug 14, 2010)

A few of the ones I use in sermon prep and personal study:
Tyndale OT and NT commentary series (Kidner is great for OT studies especially) - check out prices at rejoicesoftware.com - often cheaper. Boice's commentaries are also worth procuring through rejoicesoftware as is the IVP essential reference. Hendriksen commentaries are also handy to have with you.
Theological Journal Library - includes not only useful journals like JETS but WTJ and R&R (before it went south theologically) and our own RBTR - and lots of others that can also be useful. This is probably my most valuable non-biblical resource. If you have some solid commentaries already, I'd start here. 
BDAG/HALOT - you get BDAG with Platinum. Solid linguistic lexicons.
Stott NT commentaries (The Message of...) can be helpful depending on the edition.

Enjoy your new tool. May the Lord use it to help you glorify Him more.

Every blessing,


----------



## jjraby (Aug 14, 2010)

wow, It better be amazing for the price.


----------



## nasa30 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you all so for for your input and thank you Pastor Powell for the specific books that you like. That is what I was looking for so I could get some ideas on what I should add if I indeed do not do the upgrade at this point.


----------



## jogri17 (Aug 16, 2010)

The Pillar commentary series + just a couple of other rescources make it worth to upgrade to platinum, though I am still with Gold given one can buy Carson's commentary in that seies by itself. I find the DA Carson collections, the MLJ collections (plus his commentary on ephesians), the works of Vantil, the aa hodge collection, the confessions (Westminster and Historic creeds and confessions), Grudem's systematic theology, and a few of the study bible to be the most used in my collection.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 16, 2010)

Adding individual resources is VERY expensive compared to getting something like Scholar's Platinum up front. I have paid $$$ only to find a collection later including the books I had already purchased.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Sep 15, 2010)

I too finally made the leap into the wonderful world of Logos! I opted for the scholar's platinum edition for the very reasons posted above. I would like to add some more reformed works but don't know where to start. Any help there?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Sep 18, 2010)

I went into Silver, simply because I would've committed financial suicide if I had taken anything higher.

Although I do hope to upgrade one day. 

@Michael - Wait until the PBB (Personal Book Builder) comes out, then you can add all sorts of classic reformed books with absolutely no cost whatsoever. Most of them are already created and can be found floating around on the internet.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 18, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> Adding individual resources is VERY expensive compared to getting something like Scholar's Platinum up front. I have paid $$$ only to find a collection later including the books I had already purchased.


 
They make some good points. A lot of the "good books" people will point out are those that are in packages. They're sort of the base. I'm still using the Scholar's Library but intend to upgrade to Platinum at some point because the price differential for one work I'll want at some point is the price of an upgrade.

Hold tight for now on an upgrade because they're likely to offer an upgrade special in December.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Sep 18, 2010)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> I went into Silver, simply because I would've committed financial suicide if I had taken anything higher.
> 
> Although I do hope to upgrade one day.
> 
> @Michael - Wait until the PBB (Personal Book Builder) comes out, then you can add all sorts of classic reformed books with absolutely no cost whatsoever. Most of them are already created and can be found floating around on the internet.


 
Thanks, I had found several of them but didn't know how to install them. Apparently I'm gonna have to wait.


----------



## KSon (Sep 18, 2010)

What about one who is still weighing the original purchase? I am assuming that you must by it direct, but do they offer discounts for students or church staff? Do they ever run deep discounts during particular seasons? I am entering a period where my need for sermon/teaching prep and paper writing is going to increase drastically and the need for such a tool is growing. There is no way I can afford the Platinum series, but if any discount is offered I may be able to afford the Scholar's.


----------



## Bookmeister (Sep 19, 2010)

I have said this before and I will say it again now. I sell Logos so if anyone is interested contact me. Kipp, there are student discounts and no interest payment plans. DM me for more info.


----------



## ooguyx (Sep 19, 2010)

Bookmeister said:


> I have said this before and I will say it again now. I sell Logos so if anyone is interested contact me. Kipp, there are student discounts and no interest payment plans. DM me for more info.


 
Instead of interest, they call it a payment fee.


----------



## Bookmeister (Sep 21, 2010)

It is not interest. It is $5 a month period. If you buy something for $200 and spread it out over 12 months, it's $5 a month and that may seem steep. But if you buy something for $2000 and spread it out over 12 months it is still only $5 a month and much easier to swallow. The moral here, if you are going to buy from me and want monthly payments, buy big!


----------



## Herald (Sep 21, 2010)

CovenantalBaptist said:


> A few of the ones I use in sermon prep and personal study:
> Tyndale OT and NT commentary series (Kidner is great for OT studies especially) - check out prices at rejoicesoftware.com - often cheaper. Boice's commentaries are also worth procuring through rejoicesoftware as is the IVP essential reference. Hendriksen commentaries are also handy to have with you.
> Theological Journal Library - includes not only useful journals like JETS but WTJ and R&R (before it went south theologically) and our own RBTR - and lots of others that can also be useful. This is probably my most valuable non-biblical resource. If you have some solid commentaries already, I'd start here.
> BDAG/HALOT - you get BDAG with Platinum. Solid linguistic lexicons.
> ...



Chris, are you able to use rejoicesoftware downloads on Logos 4?


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Sep 22, 2010)

Herald said:


> CovenantalBaptist said:
> 
> 
> > A few of the ones I use in sermon prep and personal study:
> ...


 
Yes, but they are not downloads - they are CD based. But they work on Logos 4 and on the iPod too.


----------

